# Help A Girl Out



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

'99 Altima; I have to get through MA inspection this month, and my dreaded CEL just came on! Mieneke tells me its the catalytic converter AND a knock sensor.......$2000! I only want to finish school and get rid of the car in six months. NO WAY I can throw two grand at it...and I can't afford to replace it yet. Options? THANKS


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

Mieneke will rip you off!!!! Thats what they do, get a second opinion for 2 grand is way too much for that. Go to a local auto parts place that checks the codes for free and post up what codes come out.

On a side note, does the car have an odd smell when its warming up? How does it drive?


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

I KNOW Mieneke is a rip off......but WHO isn't??
No, the car runs (and smells) fine. Just the %^&*! CEL !!


----------



## MTips18 (Apr 30, 2010)

I got a cat off ebay for less then a hundred dollars and I installed it myself, but I did ask my mechanic how much he would have charged me and he said $100 for the labor since I had the part. Do a search for the sensor, and I will guarantee you that it will not come any where close to $2000.


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

Is the "cat" just a R & R bolt on? Or, is there sensors and "computer" interface to deal with? How do I reset the codes?
As for the knock sensor - yikes.....that can't be easy to get to.
I'm puzzled why both the cat and the knock codes came up. I can't believe they just happen to fail at the same instant.


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

You can get cats that bolt on which is specific to the car. You can get a universal cat that needs to be welded on which most muffler shops have in stock. The only one that is very specific is the one by the header. As for the knock sensor can get labor intensive depending on where it is and the sensor itself is usually $100.00, but if you are just looking to pass emissions and then get rid of the car there are ways to bypass it so the comp reads that its working fine. 

I still would go get the codes read again by a different place or go get it emission tested by the state and they will tell you what is going on with it and give you another chance to pass it, just make sure you have the gas cap tested as well before the second test.

Usually the cel will not illuminate if the just cat is bad. When they say your cat needs replacing its cause the engine isn't getting the proper air/fuel mixture which to me screams o2 sensor. If the cat was bad you will have a rotten egg smell, rough/bad running, if at all and a whole mess of problems, get a second opinion. Knock sensors very rarely go out, its usually the connection get old and corroded. Try either cleaning it yourself or having someone cleaning the connection and give that a shot.


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

Another thing to be very wary about how they say both things went out at the same time, its possble just not likely especially with the car running pretty good, that older(pre 2002 or around there) the cats had specific metal that gets a lot of money for them, copper, platinum, etc. most shops will take them out and replace them saying they are bad so they can turn around and sell the used cat for easily $150+ and pretty much get paid twice. Very shady mechanics and shops do this all the mainly to females cause most do not know any better and will just pay cause the just have no idea. 

Take it to an autoparts place the offer free check engine light testing and get the codes, once those parts are replaced or eevn as simple as cleaning the connectors like I previously said, the light will go out by itself. It may take a few days or happen instantaniously. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for all your help and time. A friend's father cleared the codes for me, then told me to drive it 50 miles. I drove 52......he checked it and the system read all clear, so he was legally able to pass it for inspection.
SWEET!


----------

